# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  experience with "Big D Pharm" brand just recieved gear bunk or good?

## #1stunna

Just recieved gear. The brand is Big D . Real deal? 

Test prop100
Test C 300
deca 250

Read where never to order test 300, stay at 250 due to suspension and sides? Couldnt fine this brand in the test 250. Whats your opinion and experience with this brand and coumpund?

----------


## austinite

Careful. This is pretty much source talk. 

Anything recent is most likely bunk/extremely underdosed.

----------


## #1stunna

Sorry Im not trying to source talk. Just check on the brand. I will edit post .

----------


## Gi812Many

You couldnt find Test Cyp @ 250mgs/mL???

----------


## snowman

> Just recieved gear. The brand is Big D . Real deal? 
> 
> Test prop100
> Test C 300
> deca 250
> 
> Read where never to order test 300, stay at 250 due to suspension and sides? Couldnt fine this brand in the test 250. Whats your opinion and experience with this brand and coumpund?


First you buy your gear and receive it, then you ask if its the real deal???? i agree with austinite.

----------


## Gi812Many

I personally stay away from anything dosed over 250mgs..8/10 times its junk

----------


## #1stunna

wasnt available

----------


## OnTheSauce

i get some test 400 in ethyl oleate. ive never used that brand, but i dont know why ppl say anything above 250 is fake. ethyl oleate holds pretty high...

----------


## #1stunna

> First you buy your gear and receive it, then you ask if its the real deal???? i agree with austinite.


Do you have any experience with this brand? Do you have any experience using the particular compounds made by this brand I have listed? IF you do not Im really not sure why you are commenting. If you do please offer the feedback. 

I have stating nothing in regards to any source. This is a brand. This sticky is for asking about brands. Thats what I am simply trying to do. Yes I did research on this particular brand before ordering. I was not able to find much on this forum in reference to first hand experience using this brand.

----------


## ddp2727

> Do you have any experience with this brand? Do you have any experience using the particular compounds made by this brand I have listed? IF you do not Im really not sure why you are commenting. If you do please offer the feedback.
> 
> I have stating nothing in regards to any source. This is a brand. This sticky is for asking about brands. Thats what I am simply trying to do. Yes I did research on this particular brand before ordering. I was not able to find much on this forum in reference to first hand experience using this brand.


Really he is just telling you to be careful with this brand as its real close to the source name. Just make sure that you only discuss the brand and don't let the words you choose look like you are talking about the source. When the source and the brand have close to the same name lines can become easily blurred. 

And I have no personal experience with this brand but from all the reviews I've seen I would not feel comfortable using the current product.

----------


## bodybuilder

> i get some test 400 in ethyl oleate. ive never used that brand, but i dont know why ppl say anything above 250 is fake. ethyl oleate holds pretty high...


Agree

----------


## bodybuilder

Its good shit bro, pin it and you will see soon enough.

----------


## austinite

> i get some test 400 in ethyl oleate. ive never used that brand, but i dont know why ppl say anything above 250 is fake. ethyl oleate holds pretty high...


yup. 500mg legitimately.

----------


## #1stunna

I have read a lot of debate over this brand and its effectiveness/quality ,mainly on other sites . I am going to start with the test 300mg 2week and the deca 250mg week. I have taken this cycle/stack before so I know how it shoud effect me. I will keep everyone posted as to its effects and quality. This could be a true test, Im unbiased and have no ties to this brand what so ever. Probaby going to be 2 weeks for I start cycle.

----------


## snowman

> Do you have any experience with this brand? Do you have any experience using the particular compounds made by this brand I have listed? IF you do not Im really not sure why you are commenting. If you do please offer the feedback. 
> 
> I have stating nothing in regards to any source. This is a brand. This sticky is for asking about brands. Thats what I am simply trying to do. Yes I did research on this particular brand before ordering. I was not able to find much on this forum in reference to first hand experience using this brand.


Personally, i DO NOT have experience with this brand (BIG D), but some of my "adventurer" friends have order from big D back several years ago when i was in Canada, and had little to no results at all,so i can imagine now... hence, why i did not get it, plus, the first thing i do BEFORE i buy something, is do some research , and ask opinions on the gear im planning on buying (if its UG)... not saying with research, that you, wont buy bunk gear , but in this case, im sure, most would tell you to stay away from... i used to use Scirrox back in Canada, cause it was a great lab, and to some still is,so when i moved to Portugal and found some sciroxx available, i went and bought some....long story short.... was bunk gear.

----------


## Gi812Many

Thats if you want to put EO in your body....No thanks, NO EO or PEGs for me

----------


## bodybuilder

> Thats if you want to put EO in your body....No thanks, NO EO or PEGs for me


 Why not, stuff helps with pip. Unless of course your one of those rare individuals who is allergic to the stuff, in that case pip will be worse.

----------


## austinite

^ yeah, never had an issue with EO.

----------


## Gi812Many

Guaicol would be much better for someone if they were looking at carrier oil additive to help with PIP. Although some claim EO with the shorter esters like Prop, Tren Ace etc. the relase of the compound is slower giving a more even disperse rate allowing it to be tolerable as its absorb into the body. I know its more viscous then other carrier oils allowing a higher concentration of compound to be dissolved for those who feel like they need to make Test at 400mgs/mL?? I dont know man, its man made, not very popular by the pharmacopeia industry as an additive other than a small hand full of companies for injection. Not only that EO eats up your rubber stoppers, if the bottle is in a bag on its side. I just prefer trying to use as much natural ingredients as possible, hell BB and BA are bad enough.

----------


## delcapone

Got T.N.E. From him best I've done

----------


## Fuzion83TX

Hey #1stunna, how did the Test prop100 work for you?

----------

